# need help on shipping frogs



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone experienced with shipping could help me out. I have a bunch of froglets that I need to find homes for and there isn't much of a demand locally for me. I have never shipped and am actually kind of apprehensive about doing so. How do you guys pack the boxes? Do you use cooling packs in the summer? If so, where do you purchase them. Do you tell the shippers that it contains live animals and which shipper is easiest to deal with? Any tips would be great...thanks in advance!

eve s.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It may already be too hot to ship from where you are at. It is hard and risk to ship in summer and winter.

For shippers, there is a sticky in one of the categories talking about which shippers to use. Keep in mind you need to apply to ship animals with fedex (fill out forms and send test box). Keep in mind USPS is cheapest, but doesn't gaurantee next day to everyone.

As far as the cold packs, I have used ones from superior and ones I bought at the local grocery store (in the camping/fishing section). I recommend using a styrofoam box too that superior sells (I think they are the cheapest). Remember to wrap your ice packs in newspaper so you don't freeze your frogs.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

ups ships live amphibians from any of their drop locations. i prefer them. you can label right on the box "live amphibians". insulate the box well and like josh said if you use a cold pack put something between it and the frogs.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

you have to have an account w/ ups to ship live animals. not neccesarily a daily pickup juts an account. as far as i know no one guarantees that your animals will make it there alive. it`s all up to you to use a big enough and well insulated enough box. if they loose the shipment they have a month to find it before you can file a claim and they still wont refund money if the animals dies because it was a week in the box. 
use big boxes and good insulation and you should be fine. i always figure where the box will be going and what the temps are there. say here and wash state are fine but the box goes thru atlanta and you ship at 10am in the morning. it may sit in the heat in atlanta at noon. ship as late as you can during the summer months and early in the winter so the box gets the right temps for the time of year. 
maybe i think about it too much. other people have great success w/out hounding the weather channel and putting that much forthought into it. us small solo cups cushioned w/ spag moss for possible dropping. 
always put heat packs and cool packs on the top of the box in hopes they dont put it upside down, this is where ups and stickers of live animals, no temp extremes and this side up helps. this way the cool falls down over the inside cups and the heat packs dont rise up thru the substarte and cook the cups. you want to heat or cool the area not the cups themselves.
if the cups are sitting on an ice pak or heat pak its much worse than it taped above them. some people double insulate w/ heat or cold paks in between layers.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok here is my 2 cents... While shipping at first is a big concern I have yet to have 1 issue with it after a good number of shipments. Here is what has worked for me. If at all possible use fedex and ship station to station. So here is an example. I live near a large airport and there is a local fedex location. They are great because they keep the frogs inside a temperature controlled location. So in cases where people ship from another local station the frogs are outside very little. I have cases where people ship at 7pm and the frogs are in my location here by 8am, or the other way around. I try not to ship when its much over 80 or under 40, but it all depends how long they are outside. Cool packs can help in the summer and I have also seen a small container of water used inside with the frogs.

Just some thoughts, but I truly believe in the local station to local station method if and when possible.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

i agree, the less time and people they have to go thru the better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

*delta dash*

what about delta dash? i know they are expensive, but the specialize in live animals. anyone have experiance with them?


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks guys...I am still nervous but that cleared alot of things up. I will just buy stuff from superior...seems easiest and I will just wait till the heat has calmed down here. It isn't worth the risk. Thanks alot!

eve s.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I have received several shipments via Delta Dash....the nice thing is that the frogs go out the same day that they arrive. But it is more expensive. Also if the shipper doesn't pack the frogs properly, the choice of shipper is unlikely to counteract that problem.

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The key is also good shipping boxes. I like these:
http://mrboxonline.com/index.php?cPath=21_102_104

Delta is the fastest but is only airport to airport and is not cheap.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> The key is also good shipping boxes. I like these:
> http://mrboxonline.com/index.php?cPath=21_102_104
> 
> Delta is the fastest but is only airport to airport and is not cheap.


Delta also does not serve every air hub...minneappolis/st.paul is a NW air terminal, so Delta will not deliver there.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like to find a cheap way to ship overnight anyone have a way?


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

dancing frogs good link on the boxes


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no good "cheap" way, unless you want to sacrifice cost for risk, and you often end up on the losing side of that.



joel grassmann said:


> I would like to find a cheap way to ship overnight anyone have a way?


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

It was like 120 bucks for 4 frogs from florida thats just ridiclouse oh an 10 broms.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Think about how fast it's getting to where it's going. It's going on a plane ride. How much would it cost you to get there from Florida?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

joel grassmann said:


> It was like 120 bucks for 4 frogs from florida thats just ridiclouse oh an 10 broms.


I regularly ship frogs all over the US from Florida. Generally, even to California, shipping via FedEx priority overnight usually runs about $50-$60. I'm not sure, but it sounds like you go overcharged for shipping. I don't want to start anything, but $120 seems like a lot.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

true it left at 6 30 an was here at 9 thats pretty fast.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

thats what I was thinking rusty but thats fedex to overnight an thats the fastest way to ship as far as I know an the safest way to make sure the animals arrive alive.how are you shipping?


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

that box actually came from ft.meyer


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Joel, are you saying it left at 6:30 am and was there by 9pm?
I ship via FedEx, priority overnight. So it's at the hub first thing in the morning when they open. I'm sure the box had to be a little bigger because of the 10 broms, but $120 still seems like a lot. I'll tell ya what, give me the size of the box you got (WxLxH) and your zip code and I'll tell you what it would have been from me. Best I can do for ya.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

80816 15x12x10 I think it was three pounds with the phase pack


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok that is a pretty large box. The price I came up with is 103.89. Like I said the size of the box is what makes it expensive.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah that was partly the broms on that one then should have shipped them ground.yeah it was 6 30 pm an the fedex place wasnt open till 9am


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I probably would have shipped the broms separately. I would have been cheaper doing USPS Priority for the broms, they would have been there 2nd day. But leaving Ft. Myers in the evening and being at the hub when they open pretty much anywhere in the country is how I ship, and good breeders generally ship this way as well.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

I learned everything from michael akana an everything is always alive.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw Mike just a few weeks ago.


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats my buddy right there


----------



## joel grassmann (Apr 26, 2012)

all my frogs have come from mike so you might know my blood lines understory,nabors I was doing the shows but they dont buy enough there so thats why Im trying the board.


----------

